# Which Lavender?



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Every purple blooming one I've ever seen, the bees have liked.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I don't they actually care about the varietal; I've got lavender agustafolia because that's what _I_ like.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if there are varieties which winter better in Northern climates - I haven't had good luck with the ones we've tried. They're dead by spring.

Adam


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Lavandula intermedia 'Provence' and 'Grosso' are good cultivars for the South as they tolerates the heat and humidity better than others. Spanish lavender is good too. (Lavandula stoechas) 
For the North, you have to stay with Lavender angustifolia (USDA zone 4) if you want it to winter over.


----------



## HEATHERnRye (Mar 29, 2010)

Walliebee said:


> Lavandula intermedia 'Provence' and 'Grosso' are good cultivars for the South as they tolerates the heat and humidity better than others. Spanish lavender is good too. (Lavandula stoechas)
> For the North, you have to stay with Lavender angustifolia (USDA zone 4) if you want it to winter over.


Know where a fella could find some? I was told that Lavender is finiky and difficult to grow in our area.


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

That is odd, I have about 20 lavender plants all over my yard in Ohio.


----------

